# Mini-review of the Jetbeam E3S



## Boris (Aug 7, 2010)

I recently bought my new edc, a Jetbeam E3S. I searched the forum, and found little, almost no information on this light, so I wanted to share my impressions. In case anyone is asking, I paid for it.
The first thing I have to say is that this light is beautiful. I believe is the most beautiful of the ones I have. Is very small, smaller than my quark, and just 1.5 mm larger than a nitecore D10, but also around 1.5 mm thinner. 





You all know those lights, but, in case, Jetbeam E3S, Nitecore D10 (dead), Quark AA Tactical, and Surefire E1L




again from the top.




the light from the inside, showing contacts.




Here you can see the led.


The (reverse click) swich has a very good feel and has a positive click. 
As an SS light, the light is clearly heavier than some people would like, but I don’t feel that it bothers in my pocket. 
The light comes with no accessories (other than an extra o-ring) in a gift tin, with a window. It has two holes on the tail if you want to use it with a small lanyard. I noticed, that there are threads in the holes, but haven’t found any optional clips that fits. 





Notice the threads on the holes.

The light, has two stages, regular (daily) mode, and max. I compared it to my quark, and as you can see in the pictures, the beam is wider, and whiter (quark tend to be a little greener on medium/low modes). On dayly mode, I’s as bright as the quark in the medium.





Quark on the left.

In max mode, is very close to the quark on Max also, running on alkaline batteries of course.




Again, Quark on the left. 

All in all, is a very nice light that as I see, doesn’t get mentioned too much, but I really liked it because of the simplicity, beauty, and durability.


----------



## Boris (Aug 7, 2010)

by the way, i don't know if i should quit CPF, because is creating a need in me of buying new lights every time.


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 7, 2010)

Boris said:


> by the way, i don't know if i should quit CPF, because is creating a need in me of buying new lights every time.



Quit while you can but like me I doubt you will be able once you get the collecting bug.lovecpf

I think your new light is a very classy looking bit of kit and I have been tempted more than once to buy one but it is just too much over my normal budget limit per light to justify.


----------



## swxb12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice pictures - It's good to see lights that are actually being used! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyfire (Aug 16, 2010)

before purchasing my E3S this was the only thread containing any user experience with it, so i had the same idea as Boris, but he beat me to it. instead of starting a new thread, thought id just add to his mini-review of it. 

I initially purchased this because the quark mini AA i gave to my mom was too complicated for her use. (she has bad memory retention). i wanted something more simply, and the E3S UI seems perfect for that. click to turn off/on. bezel tight= high, bezel loose= low. no strobe, and no cycling through modes. when i showed her the light today, she said it was "cute". she also mentioned its weight, something i already considered, the stainless steel body looks very classy, still think i would rather have it made of alumium for light weight, and better heat-sinking. (after i took the beamshots which only took me about 3 minutes, the light was much warmer than the others, almost to the point of it being hot, while all the other lights were fine). with all that said, i still think this makes a very good gift light. simple UI, uses AA, smooth, bright beam. with a light OP reflector.

another thing, i want to try a AW14500 in it, but i dont think its safe, as Jetbeam rates this at only 155 lumen max, so it would be logical to assume it does not. lets just hope its trade-off is better efficiency with the lower 1.5volts.

the switch being a reverse clicky works well, on the "off position it sits lower, and while "on" the clicky is close to being flush with the shroud. think this was good on jetbeams part, because there doesnt seem to be a lock-out function. makes it harder to accidentally turn it on while in a purse or pocket. i tried loosening the head to lock it out, but any contact with the battery and it will stay on. (the head was completely removed before cutting its contact). also, no signs of any thread play, something i find annoying with other lights, especially where the bezel/head attaches to the body.

now, on to the beamshots! all lights using energizer lithium primaries, all cells are new with only a few minutes use.

size comparision with some other single cell LED lights. left to right ZL H501w, ZL SC50w, Quark Mini AA R5, Nitecore D10 R2, Jetbeam E3S, Surefire E1E, Jetbeam RRT-0




top down view





left to right : Nitecore D10 R2, Quark Mini AA R5, Jetbeam E3S, ZL SC501w about 1 feet away from wall/door





Direct comparisions D10 on left, E3S on right. about 1 feet from wall.





Quark Mini AA R5, and E3S.





ZL SC50w and JB E3S





the beam is very smooth. very comparable to the quark X-PG beams. the D10 looks to have a noticable ring, but in real life use it is not noticeable, only on white walls, and i think the beamshot makes it look worst than it really is. the first beamshot pic with all 4 lights does a good job showing the tint of the E3S which does have a hint of blue in it. while the quark mini has a hint of green.


----------



## JML (Aug 21, 2010)

I really like my new E3S. Replaces the E3P in my laptop bag, but it might be my new "grab and go" light because of the size and appearance. Much brighter than the previous version, with a larger hotspot, as noted. Works great with the Energizer Lithium AA battery, which reduces the weight a bit.

I had some marks on the tailcap flat section, but a few passes on a sheet of 600 grit wet-or-dry paper, followed by some Flitz polish, and all was fine. And there were a couple of very slight lines scratched on the body of the light, probably from assembly or packaging (which is not all that unusual with a light having this brushed finish), but I took care of that, too. I masked off the etched writing with some Scotch Magic Tape, and then cut a 1/4 x 5" strip of 3200 grit flexible sandpaper from MicroMesh. The abrasive matches the brushed pattern on the light. I looped the abrasive paper around the light, held the ends together, and rotated the light repeatedly inside the loop of abrasive paper, until the marks disappeared. Open up the loop, move it up another 1/4" along the light, and repeat. Go all the way until you've come to the end of the light. Don't slide the light inside the loop, and don't just move the loop up and down as you rotate the light. Keep the abrasive lines perpendicular to the light's long axis. Finish up with some Flitz polish. 

It is weird that there was no lanyard, no split key ring, and no clip (unlike all my other JetBeams, including the earlier E3 lights themselves). The machine-threaded holes on the tail cap make me wonder even more why there wasn't a matching optional stainless steel pocket clip included, with a couple of screws -- or if there is one coming later. *It should have been supplied with the light*. The obvious similarity to some other Chinese-made lights may suggest that this was "outsourced" to another manufacturer.

Other than that omission, nice job, JetBeam!


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice reviews and outstanding photos Boris and Skyfire. 

And JML, great description on how to get the scratches out of the SS. Any way you can post some pics of your work? And where'd you buy the sandpaper and Flitz polish? 

That E3S is, by far, one of the best looking lights I've seen, but then again, I'm a sucker for SS. It's got a sophisticated and professional look to it that's kinda rare in this day and age of "tactical" everything. I liked the earlier JetBeam E3P but always thought the E3P was just way too big for a single 1xAA light, but it seems like the E3S is a significantly improved version that is much smaller and brighter to boot. 

Thanks for the info fellas. I think I'm jumping on the E3S bandwagon. :wave:


----------



## Bloke (Sep 4, 2010)

I absolutely love my E3S. It arrived earlier this week and has become my favourite "carry with me at all times around the house" light

I too had trouble finding much info about this light before I bought it so I assume not many CPF'ers have them.


I just took some family pics of my current collection. 






All bar the old Maglites and Led Lenser have been purchased in the last 3 weeks lovecpf


----------



## JML (Sep 8, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> And JML, great description on how to get the scratches out of the SS. Any way you can post some pics of your work? And where'd you buy the sandpaper and Flitz polish?


 
There's really nothing to show via a picture. All the MicroMesh does is remove any errant scratches. You can't see any difference between the supplied finish and what happens afterwards, except that any marks along the long axis of the light are gone. 

Flitz is available all over the web, in many local hardware stores, or directly from the maker, at http://www.flitz.com/. Flitz is non-abrasive, unlike many other metal polishes.

MicroMesh papers are available from various websites and some good hobby shops. Or you can go directly to the source: https://micro-surface.com/index.php. I use the 3200 grit for this purpose.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info JML. :thumbsup: 

My E3S should be arriving any day now, and I'll probably need the micromesh and Flitz considering how scratched up my other pocket EDC lights get. If I could only remember to stop putting change/keys in the same pocket as my EDC light.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 8, 2010)

The E3S is the only single-AA light I've seen since I started collecting that I think is worth paying for. It's just as bright as my CR123-based lights, and it's made of stainless so it can take a beating. It's also much smaller than the old E3P, which is a good thing.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 10, 2010)

Just received my JetBeam E3S and all I can say is WOW! This thing just looks and feels awesome. 

Typically, I'm into the 123 lights and previously believed that brighter was always better, but these days, I find myself seeking out lights that differentiate themselves from the pack in some way or another. 

I'm a sucker for SS lights and the E3S, even in its AA form factor, just called to me (weird, I know). It's not as heavy as I thought it would be; it's surprisingly bright for a AA light (using Lithium AAs); it's got a great beam; it's got a reverse clicky, which I'm usually not a fan of, but the tactile feel of this clicky is just outstanding; and the fit and finish are superb. 

My first JetBeam happened to be a defective Jet III-M, so I was kind of turned off by the line, but the E3S has renewed my faith in JB products. :thumbsup:

Now does anyone know what aftermarket pocket clip will fit those two threaded holes that are at the top of the light???

Here's a photo of the E3S with my humble rotation of other daily pocket EDC lights.


----------



## skyfire (Sep 10, 2010)

i agree about the feel of the clicky, it has a very nice feel to it. 

sorry to hear about your jet III M exprience. the jet III M was my first jetbeam. and i think its a great light, nice beam, and feel, even though i never use it anymore, id still would never sell it.:thumbsup:


----------



## batmanacw (Sep 10, 2010)

I just received my E3S from Light Junction. No issues and quick shipping. This is a really finely crafted, beautiful light. I like the switch. It has an authoritative click to it. The beam quality is very, very good. It is very much like my Quarks in the smoothness of the transition to the spill. 

I might have to take another picture of my single cell collection to add in this beauty. I also bought a Revo and a Quark AA regular this month.


----------



## Dan FO (Sep 10, 2010)

I picked one up last Saturday and this light just screams quality. I don't think a custom could be any better. And it's better than a roll of dimes for a fist load.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if the JB E3S is compatible with AW 14500's? I'm thinking it's not, but wondered if anyone gave it a try?


----------



## Bloke (Sep 13, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> Does anyone know if the JB E3S is compatible with AW 14500's? I'm thinking it's not, but wondered if anyone gave it a try?


I don't know, bit mine runs for ages on a Duracell rechargeable. 
Waaay better than I expected 

If only it had a clip it would prolly be my fave EDC. Small, simple UI, bright, and shiny


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah, me too. The E3S is my new favorite EDC light. I find that I throw the E3S into my back pocket every morning, even though it's not the brightest nor the smallest light I own. :thumbsup:


----------



## ACRbling (Sep 15, 2010)

After some communication with edgetac, a jetbeam customer service rep, it is ok to use a 14500 li-ion battery in this light. 

It uses a boost circuit which is bypassed when using a higher voltage li-ion battery. That means it will run in direct drive and put out significantly higher output. 

So the circuitry can handle the power, but operating temps have to be kept in check to avoid thermal damage to the components or emitter. 

Should be fine on max for a couple of minutes at a time. I'm definately picking one up after veryfing this information. Now only if they would produce a matching clip for the light. :twothumbs


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ACRbling said:


> After some communication with edgetac, a jetbeam customer service rep, it is ok to use a 14500 li-ion battery in this light.
> 
> It uses a boost circuit which is bypassed when using a higher voltage li-ion battery. That means it will run in direct drive and put out significantly higher output.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for passing on the info to us. Now, who wants to be the first to try it with 14500's? :naughty:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 15, 2010)

My E3S is in the mail. I have a spare 14500 sitting in a drawer with it's name on it 

Can't wait. I love SS lights, and I'm expecting big things


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 15, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> My E3S is in the mail. I have a spare 14500 sitting in a drawer with it's name on it
> 
> Can't wait. I love SS lights, and I'm expecting big things


 
Not to get your expectations up, but you won't be disappointed. The fit and finish is just really well done. Vast improvements over the E3P, but I still wonder why it didn't come with a pocket clip? The 2 threaded holes are there right by the clicky.


----------



## JML (Sep 16, 2010)

Seems that we all want to know, 
*WHAT HAPPENED TO THE CLIP???*


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 16, 2010)

JML said:


> Seems that we all want to know,
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE CLIP???*


 
+100


----------



## Bloke (Sep 16, 2010)

JML said:


> Seems that we all want to know,
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE CLIP???*




Yeah!! What did??


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anyone been running a 14500 regularly in their E3S??? 

I wouldn't mind the higher output, but have some trepidations that the light will go  It's such a great light. I don't want to ruin it already.


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the good review! :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 30, 2010)

Just tried running a 14500 in the E3S and needless to say it got hot relatively quickly. oo:

Just to be on the safe side I think I'll stick with lithium AA's.


----------



## asiandunn30 (Oct 1, 2010)

DST TLR clip could work
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/263687


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 11, 2010)

After waiting a number of weeks while my E3S was on backorder: It's finally here!

The fit and finish is very nice, and I love the feel of the clicky. 

On a 14500, it really does get those photons flowing.

Very, very nice.


----------



## 10.10.2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

All i can see is flat, simple, beautiful body on E3S without any knurling, I'm wondering how slick this E3S on your hand? 

When using 14500, on Hi-Mode, until how long you'll notice E3S start getting hot ?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 12, 2010)

The surface is actually very finely brushed. I find it quite grippy.

On the 14500 it starts to get pretty toasty after a minute or two on high. On the 14500 low is more like medium.


----------



## 10.10.2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

@Mvyrmnd,

Thanks for the answers, it somewhat helps me. Actually the E3S body design makes me "put on hold" to get E3S. 

One more question, when you have water on E3S body, did you find the body still quite grippy?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't gotten it wet yet 

I think the E3S is one of those lights you keep to use as an EDC when you're out in a suit/tux. It's a very classy looking light, and still very capable in case you really need it.

It's not designed to be a everyday EDC.


----------



## 10.10.2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

Agree, it is not pure "EDC" light. 

My "EDC" light ( without considering how many mode does the light has) is a light witch 1 cell format, knurling body and it have a firm clip. Most feature i love is clip, this is only feature i could deployed my light relatively fast when i need it. Just Grab and then Deploy.

The only thing i might consider E3S is the K.I.S.S mode, it's only offered 2 modes, no disco mode, that's it !


----------



## Dan FO (Oct 12, 2010)

I like it because it's bulletproof with a great beam. I just can't think of a way to damage it and I really like the stainless steel switch cover. The build quality is superb!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 12, 2010)

10.10. You should probably look at the E3S's little brother, the jetbeam BK135A


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 12, 2010)

Just FYI...I found this old thread where one of the Jetbeam dealers warned against using a 14500 battery in the E3S: 


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=226612


"Confirmed that you cannot use 14500, which could potentially damage the E3S."

:shakehead


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm wondering if that's just a heat thing. there's not much bodywork to act as a heatsink. 

Mine will be eating lithium AA's i think anyway. The 14500 makes it too hot to keep in there full-time.


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 13, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> Mine will be eating lithium AA's i think anyway. The 14500 makes it too hot to keep in there full-time.


 
Ditto. I tried running an AW 14500 in my E3S for EDC, but I tend to have my lights on for more than a couple minutes at a time and usually on high. So, needless to say, it just gets way too hot after a couple minutes of continuous use, so I'll just keep feeding it Lithium AA's...still plenty bright enough on the Lithiums and no concerns about overheating on high.

The E3S still puts a  on my face whenever I use it.


----------



## 10.10.2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> 10.10. You should probably look at the E3S's little brother, the jetbeam BK135A



First time i become a flashaholic, i really crazy about multi mode and _disco_ mode flashlight. It looks awesome for me at first time. But as the time goes by flashlight with many modes looks so complicated for me especially flashlight with _disco_ mode. 

The BK135A looks ok, but at the moment i would prefer flashlight with "simple" mode (KISS UI). As for the nearly same UI, i think Nitecore EZ AA R5 would be much simple than the BK135A.

Just saw the E3S review on youtube today and this thing looks very neat and gorgeous. Especially compared with previous version (E3P), the E3S looks much slimmer. I think i will getting an E3S very soon !! 





lovecpf


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 14, 2010)

Therein lies the beauty of the BK135A. You have all those modes available to you, but not forced upon you.

Head tight it's on high. Head loosened, it's whatever you program it to be. Once it's set where you want it, you need never change it.

Still, get the E3S - It's much prettier


----------



## JeffN (Oct 14, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> Therein lies the beauty of the BK135A. You have all those modes available to you, but not forced upon you.
> 
> Head tight it's on high. Head loosened, it's whatever you program it to be. Once it's set where you want it, you need never change it.
> 
> Still, get the E3S - It's much prettier


 
I think you may be confusing the operation of the BK135A with that of the E3S, unless I misunderstood your post. I've got both (and many other JBs; I like 'em) -- tightening the head on the E3S changes its function. The BK135, like other I.B.S. lights, is programmed and operated solely by the tail switch. (I know there are other JBs that have a head/programmable switch combination, but this isn't one of them.) Head position has no effect (until it's loosened enough to break contact. )

I agree with you that the E3S is prettier; I'm not crazy about the camo. Personally I'd rather have both levels activated by the switch on the E3S, and as a 2+ year user of the I.B.S. interface I think it's the better interface (and the best on the market right now), but that of course is my opinion and YMMV. It's nice that JB offers a choice.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Jeff. Seem I misunderstood the brochure. I thought the interface was the same as the jet-III m, which is as I described.


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 14, 2010)

JeffN said:


> Personally I'd rather have both levels activated by the switch on the E3S, and as a 2+ year user of the I.B.S. interface I think it's the better interface.


 
+1. I really appreciate the UI on the BK135A. Everything's available via one-handed operation via the clicky. Wish the E3S had the same UI.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to hijack an old thread, but I can't find anything on maintenance of a JETBeam E3S, so I thought this might be the best place to bring it up.
I picked up my E3S a month ago, and absolutely love it. The reverse-clicky was a little awkward at first, but I quickly got used to it. I'm very happy with the simple click/twist 2-mode UI, and the fit and finish are first rate.

This morning, I thought it was high time to perform a little preventative maintenance. I dabbed a drop of silicone grease on the O-ring and head threads. Now it rotates smooth as a whistle.
Clicky performance has been great, but the action felt a little rough. Since I was in silicone-lube mode, I sprayed just a dab of silicone on the tailcap, and worked it in. Felt absolutely great, and functioned better than ever for about 5 minutes. So I put the light in my pocket, and went about my day.
About 20 minutes later, I grabbed the E3S to shed a little light on my work - and it wouldn't turn on! The button pressed okay, but did not return. I nudged it up with a screwdriver, and got it to work, but the same thing happened when I turned it off.
I'm afraid the silicone or something gummed up the works.
So, here's my question:
How do I unstick it, and get it functioning like new again?

I'm not sure if I should clean it out, lube over the top of it, let it work it's way out, or what. Has anybody experienced anything similar with silicone spray, or stainless tailcap switches?
Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 20, 2011)

HIDBlue,
I've had my E3S for a month. I just discovered that the clip from my Kershaw Salvo knife, and the T6 screws, fit the E3S holes. I snipped off the very end of the clip, and sanded and polished the surface to match. If anyone is still interested, I can post a photo or two tomorrow.


----------



## njet212 (Mar 21, 2011)

I would be interested seeing the clip, btw is there any place to get the clip online ?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 21, 2011)

I took a couple shots of the light with my modified clip attached. I think I'm too new to the forum - I don't have permission to attach them. Since I own the knife, I could probably get a replacement clip direct from Kershaw. Other than that, I'd try some of the larger knife / blade houses that carry the brand.


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 22, 2011)

tsjwarbrick...your pic isn't viewable. 

I've got an old Kershaw buried in my closet somewhere...I may have to dig it out and give it a try.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 22, 2011)

As I said, I wasn't able to attach the photos before. Hopefully they work now. Sorry about the picture quality. It looks like I need to direct some of my flashlight budget into a better camera!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 28, 2011)

HID and njet,
Here are the pics I promised. Sorry they are so bad. Once I get the light back from JETBeam (they're unsticking the clicky) I'll retake and post better ones.


">


">


">


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 29, 2011)

A little fuzzy...but I get the gist. Nice job on the custom clip. After several months of routine use, the E3S is still my favorite 1xAA light.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. I've been carrying a little Maratac AAA while it's out for service, but I really miss it.


----------



## tweaker (May 6, 2011)

I installed a clip from Nitecore EX11
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314485-Clip-for-Jet-Beam-E3S


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jul 12, 2011)

*It's Back!

*I'm resurrecting this old thread because I finally got my light back from GoingGear. I'd like to point out that I do not, in any way, hold them responsible for the delay. It took 2 trips to China, and 2 tries, for JETBeam to repair the damage I caused to my own light. Under warranty, at no cost. So, while I'm bummed it took so long, I'm REALLY happy to have my pocket's favorite hunk of Stainless, the E3S, back with nothing but return shipping out of pocket.

Long story short, after a month of ownership and EDC, I took it upon myself to smooth a couple rough edges, lube the threads and O-Rings, and lube the switch. Big mistake on the switch - it wouldn't click anymore. I have a thread elsewhere detailing what I did. After 3 months of transport, shop, and repair time - I have my light back.

In the meantime I'd been using a Maratac AAA Stainless. I thought it kind of small, and prefer clicky to twisty, but it was beginning to grow on me. I was also feeling that I wouldn't need a clip on the E3S when I put it back in my pocket, and was afraid I might find it too big now. I needn't have worried. The day it arrived, I attached the clip anyway (just to show that I could.) Turns out, I LOVE my E3S clipped to my pocket! (I removed the clip from most of my EDC knife rotation. While the clip remains on my favorite BM 940, I generally deep-pocket carry it.) Oftentimes, clipped to the lower corner of my Dockers, I forget it's there. Then, when I "need" it, bam - it's in my hand and lighting my path.  

For anyone interested, as mentioned above, I removed the clip from my Kershaw 2445 Salvo, trimmed the top, pseudo-brushed (scratched?) the finish, and attached it to my light. The screws fit, and I did not need to re-drill any holes. After taking the above (blurry) pictures, I thought it would be a good idea to bend the clip lengthwise slightly, to better match the contour of the light. Worked like a charm! As an aside, I noted my nephew's Kershaw 1775 OD-1 uses the same clip, but those from my other Kershaws, Benchmades, and Spyderco's do not fit.

Better photos of my newly rediscovered, highly recommended, favorite EDC light:








Happy lighting!

- Tom


----------



## skyfire (Jul 13, 2011)

nice to know GG and JB took care of you. no surprise with GG, which is why they are one of my favorite dealers.

the clip looks good, and i like that it says "kershaw" on it LoL. 

im sure it helps with grip too. before re-gifting my E3S( ahem, dont tell my cousin) i found it to be a slippery lil bugger.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks!
I never thought of it as particularly slippery, but it does seem to fit my hand better now.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 13, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> "Confirmed that you cannot use 14500, which could potentially damage the E3S."
> 
> :shakehead


Not everything needs to be able to run on Li-Ion batteries. The E3S is plenty bright on a normal AA battery.


----------



## HIDblue (Jul 13, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Not everything needs to be able to run on Li-Ion batteries. The E3S is plenty bright on a normal AA battery.


 
You would think...but I've been running an AW 14500 in my E3S ever since that post and I've had zero problems thus far. You can definitely feel the heat build up when using high for more than a couple minutes, but then I just kick it down to low mode and everything's fine. 

Still one of my favorite lights.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't tried a 14500. I dropped in an L91 Lithium from day 1. While it can't really hold a candle to my 2xCR123 XP-G and XM-L lights, it's plenty bright for EDC and, I would say, startlingly so for a single AA. It gets a little warm on High after ~ 10 minutes, but hasn't caused me any consternation.


----------



## HIDblue (Jul 13, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> I haven't tried a 14500. I dropped in an L91 Lithium from day 1. While it can't really hold a candle to my 2xCR123 XP-G and XM-L lights, it's plenty bright for EDC and, I would say, startlingly so for a single AA. It gets a little warm on High after ~ 10 minutes, but hasn't caused me any consternation.


 
Just for giggles, try a 14500 in the E3S and you'll be amazed at the output...just use the high mode sparingly. The low on the E3S using a 14500 is brighter than the high using an L91.


----------



## njet212 (Jul 25, 2011)

As for the clip, is there any online store that sell kershaw clip that mentioned before? Been looking it for a while but end with no luck :shakehead:


----------



## KFalcon (Jul 16, 2013)

Just received my E3S in the mail today. It included a clip, lanyard, two extra screws for the clip, and an extra O ring. If there is interest I'll try to get pictures of the OEM clip up. I would like to thank everyone on this thread for providing excellent information that guided me to this purchase, as I do realize I'm bringing back an ancient thread. One quirk with the light I've found that is actually pretty annoying is that when I have the light on its maximum setting and turn it off, only sometimes does it really turn off. Most of the time it simply switches down to low or goes into a weird strobe pattern, which I believe is caused by the the battery ever so slightly touching the contacts.


----------



## HIDblue (Jul 17, 2013)

KFalcon said:


> Just received my E3S in the mail today. It included a clip, lanyard, two extra screws for the clip, and an extra O ring. If there is interest I'll try to get pictures of the OEM clip up. I would like to thank everyone on this thread for providing excellent information that guided me to this purchase, as I do realize I'm bringing back an ancient thread. One quirk with the light I've found that is actually pretty annoying is that when I have the light on its maximum setting and turn it off, only sometimes does it really turn off. Most of the time it simply switches down to low or goes into a weird strobe pattern, which I believe is caused by the the battery ever so slightly touching the contacts.



:welcome: and I'd like to see pics of the stock clip that now comes with the E3S.


----------



## KFalcon (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the light with everything that was included in the tin. As seen, the clip is quite large; nearly the length of the light. It is also quite wide. It has a large footprint when clipped to one's pocket.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jul 17, 2013)

would love to see it.
As far as mode changes vs deactivation, I wonder if your head isn't tight or perhaps o-ring not seated fully.
That's awesome about the clip.
How's the tint on the new ones?


----------

